# lost all birds in the fig loft



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Went up to take care of my kids today, went to go in to the figurita loft and knew even before I opened the door that something was wrong. No pigeon voices, no sounds of flying pigeons. When I tried to open the inside door, I couldn't because pigeon bodies were piled up against it, trying to escape the monster that ended up killing all but one of my sweet little figuritas. Blood, feathers and dead birds everywhere. I brought the survivor in to live in the house, and just closed up the loft for today. Looking at all of those babies was more than I could bear. My favorite and friendliest pets, my show birds, everything, all gone. Thankfully, the pigeons in the horsebarn have nice high rafters to roost in. I can't even begin to figure out how the killer got these birds down to where he could kill them.
Daryl


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh Daryl -- I can't express how horrible and how very very sorry I am to hear that news. My heart just goes out to you. Though words may not offer much comfort at a time like this, know that our hearts are breaking along with yours  {{{many virtual hugs}}}.

Dez


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ohhhh, Daryl .. I am so terribly sorry for this awful loss. What do you think killed all your poor pigeons? I know you are just devastated.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH Daryl!! I'M SO SORRY.............I'm close to tears. That is so awful. Gosh, don't know what to say. Just can't imagine............know we are all feeling PART of your pain. No way we could KNOW how this must feel, unless we've been there. BIG BIG hugs to you.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Dez, 
Right about now I need all the hugs I can get, and a shoulder to cry on. This is worse than any physical injury. I can't even begin to replace these birds. It's not the $$, it's the fact that these little birds were all friendly, would perch on my shoulders, hands, head, pick my shoe laces, now all gone.
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry,
An ermine, or furry snake with legs.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, what a horrible tragedy. I am so sorry.
Big Hug.

Reti


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

How awful! I am so so sorry for your terrible loss  

Thinking of you, and many hugs,

Lindi


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I am so sorry. What a devastating thing to have happen. No words can express the sorrow in my heart for you and your babies.

HUGS
Karen


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, God bless you at this terrible time. My heart is so heavy about your loss. I know you loved these little guys so very much. Do you have any idea of the total number?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Maggie,
22 figs, 2 starling pigeons, one seraphim and 2 old style frills. The seraphim and 2 frills were this years babies. Half of the figs were young birds too. We went up and tore out the ceiling of the loft, trying to see the monster, but he was gone. I won't put any thing back in there until there is a new solid ceiling, and wire over each/every hole. I do not plan on replacing the figs, will just put a few chickens in there next spring.
Daryl


----------



## jack1747 (Sep 16, 2007)

Sorry to read of your loss. I am only just starting but know how upset I would be at just losing these new guys let alone pets of any length of time.


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

OMG daryl. Im sooo sorry to hear that. I know you have to decided not to replace the figs but if you change your mind i have a couple of pair i would be more than happy to GIVE you. They are lockhart stock so they are great looking birds. I just know how lovable these birds can be and they might make you feel better. I cant even begin to imagine how you feel. My heart is with you. 

Yours in the Hobby,

Christopher


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, that is truly a terrible loss. Hopefully, after you get over this loss, you will reconsider about getting more Figuritas. I hope the surviving one does ok. I am sure he was traumatized. You know we all mourn your loss. I wish I had some words that would help but all I can do is tell you I love you and send you a big hug.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Wow... Could it have been a hawk? I went through this last summer with a hawk at my grandpas but it was with his young bird loft. So I know what your going through. Hopefully you can find some of the family that has been given out and bring them back in?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That is really horrible. I'm heart sick for them and for you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

My heart goes out to you with your loss, something like this I knows is enuf to crush anyones soul deeply ,warms healing wishes sent your way (((((hugs))))))


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh Daryl, I'm so sorry to learn of your loss.

Please take care.

Suzanna


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

What a nightmare, Im so very sorry!!!
Could it have been a human vandal-or was it a hawk?
This is awful....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OMG.....I am so sorry and I feel terrible for your losses. I know my words can't help, but sending you and the lone survivor a BIG hug.

My heartfelt sympathy goes out to you for the loss of your beloved birds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That is horrible! I know you must feel so bad...and I wish there was something I could do 
We had something similar happen just this past summer in both my homer and roller lofts. A HUGE raccoon got into the roller loft through the chicken coop part of the building, and got into the homer loft through the trap door, somehow figuring out how to squeeze back out. I was left with 5 homers from that loft, and a few pairs of rollers. We quickly fixed the homer loft problem...but it took us a while to figure out just what the killer was and how it got in...We found a small hole just big enough for the raccoon's head to fit through and fixed it up before he could kill everything. Apparently he had been lifting the tin roof up (I guess it just happened to be loose at that part) and chewed the whole a little bigger until he could fit in. Raccoons are too smart!  

I know there's nothing anyone can do really, to help relieve you...unless they can bring them back...But just be grateful for the one that survived. The little guy might make a great pet that is just what you need to help you feel better


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

This is so horrible- what could have done this?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

How hideous for you and your poor birds. I think those predators can squeeze themselves through a pinhole if they really want to  We try so hard to make them safe but there is always danger. I'm so, so sorry for you and for them.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am SO sorry, Daryl!!

With the type of predators you seem to have in your area, sounds, like anything used to house your birds, in the future, are going to have to be _really, really_ strong and secure!

For those who are still wondering about the killer, I believe Daryl mentioned an _*Ermine*_.

LOVE AND HUGS, DARYL, at this sad time!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Daryl,

I'm so sorry....what a heartbreak.

Linda


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm just heartbroken for you, I'm in tears.  I'm so sorry this has happened. I can't imagine how terrible it is, what a horrible tragedy. I hope your little one you brought in is able to bring you a little comfort.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Daryl, I am so very sorry. Those poor little birds!

In the UK we don't get the cunning and destructive predators that you get over there, but despite making our aviary rat proof John and I have twice found a rat living in the aviary. By some miracle they didn't touch the pigeons, I can't begin to imagine how I would have felt if they had killed any of my babies.

Big hug.

Cynthia


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Daryl,
I am simply just heartsick for you as I read this morning what happened to your dear and beautiful birds. It is just mind numbing. Am sending a virtual hug and wishes that your little survivor is doing well.

Margaret


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Oh Daryl, my heart hurts for you & your sweet birds.
What a shock! I am so sorry.
All I can do is pray that you may be comforted. I know you are grieving, but remember that your little survivor needs you right now. Thank God he is inside with you.
Please take care of yourself.

Phyll


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I am so VERY sorry .

I can't even imagine what you are going through.

Sending healing/comforting hugs and thoughts.
-Hilly


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

OMG!! That is so so sooo SAD! I am so sorry you, and your babies had this ahppen! The poor birds, and you! QWhat of the lone survivor? Is he/she ok? Traumatized?
What is an ermine? oh, i'll go look it up, god, i am so sorry. That must of been one, if not THE, worst days of your life! To lose ONE pet, but all? If you need anything, let us all know! I am so sorry, i'm sending hugs and love, and sympathy, north to you!
hang in there, i know it must be so hard right now, and right at xmas!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

The little survivor is doing fine, really enjoying being warm and toasty. Has the company of two other pigeons who have been house pigeons from practically day one, and a bunch of kooky doves.
Chris has been most kind and offered me a few pairs of his figs, and I will most likely take him up on his kind offer, but only after I get loft rebuilt and secure, and it's warm enough to ship birds. I have been up ripping out ceiling and inside walls, but get cold and have to come in to defrost. I want to put hardwear cloth all around, repanel walls and put up solid ceiling and new perches. The perches will not be wall mounted, but hang from ceiling, so no approach to birds that way either. That way, nothing will get my kids again.
Daryl
Thanks to all of you.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Just read this thread today and Daryl, I'm so very, very sorry for your devastating loss.  Can't imagine the hole your beautiful little ones left in your heart. I'm praying for you.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry to read about this Daryl. My condolences. Must have been a real shocker for the one survivor of the massacre.

Larry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Daryl,

I've been shedding tears as I read through the thread/posts.
First, for your horrific discovery/loss that must have been a nightmare come true!!!
Second, for that little one who survived...witnessing the masacre of all his buddies must have been such a trauma!!! So glad that he somehow escaped the blood shed. 

I hope you are both doing ok with all the prayers and well-wishes from all of us here. Please rest a bit from your work on the loft as not to get sick being in the cold weather. 

Blessings also to Christopher for his kind offer.

This is most upsetting and my heartfelt prayers for your healing are with you.
Be comforted that all your little friends still send you their love and are flying happily, safe and sound until we all meet again!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm so very sorry you lost your precious babies, Daryl. I'm at a loss, there's nothing I can say that could ever come close to help consul you and heal the terrible pain your heart must be in. 
Hugs, scritches and prayers are being sent your way,


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

My heartfelt condolences on this gut-wrenching tragedy. I can't even imagine the emotional turmoil you have been through. It must have been a nightmare!

I would be interested in the design of the perches hanging from the ceiling. Anything we can do to design in safety for our birds!


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

Daryl,

That makes me happy that you will take up on my offer. Not only do i need the room but im glad that you are not geting out of figs. They are such beautiful birds, especially these. I will keep them as long as you need. Dont work your self too hard and take your time. Till then.

Take care,
Christopher


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wishing you ALL THE BEST at this trying time, Daryl!! Sounds like your new birdie home is going to be a "palace!"

Thanks to Chris for the offer too! Sounds like 2008 will be MUCH BETTER...

As always, sending you and yours

*Love, Hugs and Scritches*

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your lost daryl, I hope with the offer of chris birds and i am sure with the good people here on pigeon talk they will help you all they can.,that it will ease your pain. Joe


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

pigeons are in our blood and thats hard to get away from .. I too have had devistation within my flock once before with racccoons but we do learn from our experiances and try to make it safer for our babies and then start anew from the ashes ..I wish you the best of luck with your rebuilding and new flock in this new coming year and with all your new pigeons experiances to come


----------

